# “Uber Sees Itself as the Next Potential Amazon”—But Others See It as the Next Yahoo



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp

"Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


I agree.They will go like some of the dot com companies of the mid to late 90's


----------



## Stavy (Nov 17, 2017)

Gee everythingsuber Bankrupt in three years!
better go and buy a taxi licence! they are free now! NO way!

Uber take such a big cut from the drivers and we supply everything
and the article refers to terrible drivers
and uber not trying to replace the taxi option!
and other uber freight option

and to quote Bruce Lee
'Don't get set into one form, adapt it and build your own, and let it grow, be like water.'


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

Stavy said:


> Gee everythingsuber Bankrupt in three years!
> better go and buy a taxi licence! they are free now! NO way!
> 
> Uber take such a big cut from the drivers and we supply everything
> ...


Lol.Very negative outlook by everythingsuber He might need some Thai to relax him.


----------



## Goatsheep (Mar 28, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


Uber going bankrupt?? Never, as long as slave ants chasing base pings on weekend nights.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Apollo said:


> Lol.Very negative outlook by everythingsuber He might need some Thai to relax him.


dont be jealous Apollo , thai is better than japanese anyways, a bit more relaxed and happier


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Stavy said:


> Gee everythingsuber Bankrupt in three years!
> better go and buy a taxi licence! they are free now! NO way!
> 
> Uber take such a big cut from the drivers and we supply everything
> ...


Uber's drivers are getting very restless and of a bad quality with working for peanuts , Its inevitable. The only thing holding them up are the select drivers doing uber x jobs sometimes to make cheapskates think they're entilted to a limo service. And thats becoming rare as hens teeth.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Goatsheep said:


> Uber going bankrupt?? Never, as long as slave ants chasing base pings on weekend nights.


they need to increase commission in the 35-40% range to address the profitability issue, no worries there would still be an army of desperate camry ants roaming the streets at those rates, sleeping in cars at AP so that would be a viable solution for Uber


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

clmre said:


> they need to increase commission in the 35-40% range to address the profitability issue, no worries there would still be an army of desperate camry ants roaming the streets at those rates, sleeping in cars at AP so that would be a viable solution for Uber


If they stop spending billions on driveless cars they might start making a nice profit as well.


----------



## Stavy (Nov 17, 2017)

clmre said:


> they need to increase commission in the 35-40% range to address the profitability issue, no worries there would still be an army of desperate camry ants roaming the streets at those rates, sleeping in cars at AP so that would be a viable solution for Uber


dont beat up all the camrys
i was picked up last week 3 of us in a beaten up old honda civic, in a kia cerato, hyundai accent and also by mitsubishi triton (had his work tools in the back)
so quite a few vehicles more crappy than a craptiva yes been in those too and not as bad as a camry


----------



## Goatsheep (Mar 28, 2018)

Apollo said:


> If they stop spending billions on driveless cars they might start making a nice profit as well.


Uber always have a forward looking vision on how to screw the drivers in future and present


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Apollo said:


> I agree.They will go like some of the dot com companies of the mid to late 90's


This. They've benefited from an artificially low cost of capital and the combination of tech bubble 2.0. They'll be gone or massively scaled down within 5 years


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


Goldman Sachs will buy Vanity Fair & write pro Uber articles.

Thus the Danger of " Owned Media".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


Oh my. The sky is falling!!!!

Both sides are getting crazy. Uber is NOT worth $120 billion but it's also not worth zero.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Oh my. The sky is falling!!!!
> 
> Both sides are getting crazy. Uber is NOT worth $120 billion but it's also not worth zero.


Retirement Funds WORLDWIDE
will be ROBBED !
By the I.P.O.

JAIL THE BANKSTERS !


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The founder and the old CEO of Uber flew a bit too close to the sun in some of the things he did but for the majority. He was revolutionary in the sense that he did not care for the old rules and regulations and just went out to do what he wanted to do in the first place.

Knowing full well governments are very slow moving bodies and really capitalized on their slowness. Not a lot of people have the idea or drive to turn a zero company to a billion dollar company. He already pulled out some of his billions so he is set for life. Not a lot of people have ability to turn nothing into something or even the vision.

A lot of people despise him, but without him in the picture there would be no forum and no rideshare industry.



tohunt4me said:


> Retirement Funds WORLDWIDE
> will be ROBBED !
> By the I.P.O.
> 
> JAIL THE BANKSTERS !


DW the next GFC that the people can't afford to bail out be what causes the next great depression and it not going to be Uber that causes it. "Looks at the banks."  Whatever goes up must come down and it haven't come down in almost hundred years. History always repeats and past lessons are forgotten.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Oh my. The sky is falling!!!!
> 
> Both sides are getting crazy. Uber is NOT worth $120 billion but it's also not worth zero.


It is worth its equity. 
The 2 billion it just raised selling junk bonds is the corporate equivalent of going to Cash Converters to get a loan. It's not a good thing.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> ...But Others See It as the Next Yahoo


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Strange... i see them as the next Enron...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> *"Uber Sees Itself as the Next Potential Amazon"-But Others See It as the Next Yahoo*


The next Yahoo.....maybe. I see Über as the next boo-hoo! Enron's little brother.

If an IPO ever happens, and quite frankly it is fundamentally financially inconceivable, the resultant class actions suits will inevitably refer to veteran investor and Magellan Financial Group chief executive* Hamish Douglass's public statements *of *May 2017*.

"_I see Uber as one of the stupidest businesses in history,_" Mr Douglass said. "_The probability of this business not going bankrupt in a decade is like 1 per cent._"

Pointing to Uber's high-cost, owner-driver model and what he described as its almost "valueless" user base, Mr Douglass said the San Francisco-based business' capital-raising style was like a "Ponzi scheme".

Eventually, every little boy who cries wolf, every little piggie who squeals and every emperor who wears no clothes will be exposed for what he is. Über will be no exception.










Look familiar? Just substitute the name Über, for Enron and you are half way there.
.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

First for Uber to Profit would mean a rate hike. In Orlando, the rate is so low that the driver doesn't profit but loses money on every fare. XL and select are the best ones but not really as Orlando and Central is so spread out.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Goatsheep said:


> Uber going bankrupt?? Never, as long as slave ants chasing base pings on weekend nights.


Look closer.. Uber doesn't actually make money from ants.. it operates in the negative and begs investors to throw cash at the company.

Not joking; that is literally the only reason Uber exists, because they excel at siphoning investor cash.

Also.. it may not take three years. All it will take is them not having disposable cash to pay drivers, that's it. They can't float driver pay the way other businesses float loans on equipment by paying late. Once Uber pays late, drivers stop driving. It would take a week of nonpayment before probably 98% of drivers switch to secondary platforms.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I see it as the next photomat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I see it as the next photomat.


The fact i had to google photomat makes me agree with you.

However I disagree...

Photomat isn't synonymous with scumbag like uber is.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The fact i had to google photomat makes me agree with you.
> 
> However I disagree...
> 
> Photomat isn't synonymous with scumbag like uber is.


It's out of business and forgotten, hopefully uber will have the same path.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I see it as the next photomat.


Fotomat still had a long and strong run for over 20 years.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Fotomat still had a long and strong run for over 20 years.


S
Uber is half way, 2009.
C
K
S


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My income is returning.
What does that mean?
It means older pax are returning to taxis.
They've had enough of the bullshit and bad press.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Strange... i see them as the next Enron...


My thought exactly. Uber would be lucky to be anywhere close to Yahoo in terms of profitability.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


i see this as hotmail


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

MarkR said:


> i see this as hotmail


Or MySpace. Lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AOL


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

None of those companies have close to as much legal problems as Uber thou..


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone ever think of the idea of Uber always getting bailed out, can you imagine the millions of people without Uber? Not going to happen, once something like this has come along, it is not going anywhere, one way or another Uber will always be around. Same reason drivers get tax breaks, you can't go back to waiting 2 hours for a cab when it is busy, those days are over. Ubers finances are a smoke screen, they have a free pass until everything become autonomous.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Anyone ever think of the idea of Uber always getting bailed out, can you imagine the millions of people without Uber? Not going to happen, once something like this has come along, it is not going anywhere, one way or another Uber will always be around. Same reason drivers get tax breaks, you can't go back to waiting 2 hours for a cab when it is busy, those days are over. Ubers finances are a smoke screen, they have a free pass until everything become autonomous.


uh yeah the stupid millennials will go back to riding the bus and occasionally using a real taxi. poor people do not get private chauffeured cars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> uh yeah the stupid millennials will go back to riding the bus and occasionally using a real taxi. poor people do not get private chauffeured cars.


Kinda like everyone going back to landlines when there was a fear of cancer from cell phones? Yeah, I remember that...silly advancement and inconclusive results, so glad everyone has a landline today.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Kinda like everyone going back to landlines when there was a fear of cancer from cell phones? Yeah, I remember that...silly advancement and inconclusive results, so glad everyone has a landline today.


And who is going to fund the rides for millennials when the venture-capital money runs out?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> And who is going to fund the rides for millennials when the venture-capital money runs out?


Think a lil deeper on the idea of support financially


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

You need to think it little harder about the flawed business model my friend


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> You need to think it little harder about the flawed business model my friend


2 options that changed the world, changed the way people get around, you really think that will go away? On top of that, the money that goes to people to support their incomes...trust me my friend, you are silly to think Uber is going anywhere


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> 2 options that changed the world, changed the way people get around, you really think that will go away? On top of that, the money that goes to people to support their incomes...trust me my friend, you are silly to think Uber is going anywhere


They haven't changed anything. They've artificially lowered the cost of a taxi ride with vc money. What do you think would happen if a company came along and subsidized coast to coast flights?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> They haven't changed anything. They've artificially lowered the cost of a taxi ride with vc money. What do you think would happen if a company came along and subsidized coast to coast flights?


Let's hear about how things are going to go with 'No uber' from your mind in your reality, lol. This will be interesting

Only rich people fly coast to coast...not really understanding the comparison lol. Hell I used to travel, not anymore, I have been to San Francisco 8 times in my 40 years, the idea of traveling there now sounds like going to the moon lol


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


Naaaaaah
As long as exist desperate stupid creepy losers willing to drive for charity and donations Uber, lift, ola, Gigi......... Would continue having a great success
Lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

MarkR said:


> i see this as hotmail


What's wrong with Hotmail? It's been owned by Microsoft since the mid 1990's and it's still around under the new name Outlook.com. A lot of people have not migrated to an Outlook.com format email, so it's still around and going strong.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> What's wrong with Hotmail? It's been owned by Microsoft since the mid 1990's and it's still around under the new name Outlook.com. A lot of people have not migrated to an Outlook.com format email, so it's still around and going strong.


Funny you should mention that. A very close friend has a 'hottie' account and an another has an aol account.

.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Funny you should mention that. A very close friend has a 'hottie' account and an another has an aol account.
> 
> .


In a previous life, one of the things I did was manage an email marketing subscription list. Quite a few people with Hotmail accounts seem to like misspelling their email addresses as hotmali.com instead. I always wondered what a _hot mali_ is!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> uh yeah the stupid millennials will go back to riding the bus and occasionally using a real taxi. poor people do not get private chauffeured cars.


They will buy cars. I'd love to be a fly on the wall during those sales.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Anyone ever think of the idea of Uber always getting bailed out, can you imagine the millions of people without Uber? Not going to happen, once something like this has come along, it is not going anywhere, one way or another Uber will always be around. Same reason drivers get tax breaks, you can't go back to waiting 2 hours for a cab when it is busy, those days are over. Ubers finances are a smoke screen, they have a free pass until everything become autonomous.


You seriously have no idea, it will be city run app companies who take over and make it a profitable rate. The bus crowd will be gone and the cheapo's will rent cars again. Less traffic, less nightmare.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> You seriously have no idea, it will be city run app companies who take over and make it a profitable rate. The bus crowd will be gone and the cheapo's will rent cars again. Less traffic, less nightmare.


Yeah, seen that with 8 companies in Austin all gone now except ride Austin and reason a lot of people don't use it because it takes to long to get a car, I think I have a pretty good idea lol


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah, seen that with 8 companies in Austin all gone now except ride Austin and reason a lot of people don't use it because it takes to long to get a car, I think I have a pretty good idea lol


A car on every block is not feasible nor profitable. Before Uber, many cities and even towns had small cab companies that worked a specific part, whether it was grocery runs and then doctors visits like in my hometown or just taking account calls at hospitals. In some cities there was a lack of cabs because there really wasn't any business.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> A car on every block is not feasible nor profitable. Before Uber, many cities and even towns had small cab companies that worked a specific part, whether it was grocery runs and then doctors visits like in my hometown or just taking account calls at hospitals. In some cities there was a lack of cabs because there really wasn't any business.


Not questioning if it is profitable or not you have millions of idiots running their car to the ground and won't ever stop, if people have t leaned by now the odds are near impossible they will lol There was a Bentley SUV doing Uber, trust me people will want Uber and do Uber and lie to themselves they are making money


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

The brand name will always survive. “Uber” as a name will always be worth something. Uber will just sell sections and rights to operate in certain areas like Taxi did...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber will be enormously profitable. Just like the other Limo Transportation Company’s have been in the past!! Those Company’s include Hmmm Hmmm they escape recall at the moment.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber will be enormously profitable. Just like the other Limo Transportation Company's have been in the past!! Those Company's include Hmmm Hmmm they escape recall at the moment.


I've never been in a limo but I've been in plenty of Uber's.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> The founder and the old CEO of Uber flew a bit too close to the sun in some of the things he did but for the majority. He was revolutionary in the sense that he did not care for the old rules and regulations and just went out to do what he wanted to do in the first place.
> 
> Knowing full well governments are very slow moving bodies and really capitalized on their slowness. Not a lot of people have the idea or drive to turn a zero company to a billion dollar company. He already pulled out some of his billions so he is set for life. Not a lot of people have ability to turn nothing into something or even the vision.
> 
> ...


Travis Kalanick should be behind bars for all the laws broke, Dara Krosrowshari should be his bunk mate for how Uber is trying to set back workers rights 50 years.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The way the monkey sees it...

All those that bought a car...

In the last few years...

Figure they will pay the car payment...

With their Uber profits...

works until the repo man shows up...

Then it is a rethink...8>O

And back to the old jalopy...

Lookin like Al Bundy's car...8>)

Rakos


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cash for clunkers 2.0...sort of.... just instead, it is keeping 99% of people moving at a fast rate when they want vs waiting two hours for a cab, and the drivers are getting stuck with the final bill (except tax breaks). There is no hero in this story of rideshare (like I have seen time and time again to try and do the right thing here in Austin for drivers), the 99% of people that want a fast ride will win over what is "right" or what economically makes sense on both sides (handouts for uber no matter what to keep it going). And as I said, given the track record, there really has been no need to adjust rates because everyone is driving like idiots in their nice cars already so why bother. That is my shorthand thought on this lol, forget what expenses are at play for UBER, they have a free pass one way or another. Until something better comes along, like autonomous driving perfected.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> 2 options that changed the world, changed the way people get around, you really think that will go away? On top of that, the money that goes to people to support their incomes...trust me my friend, you are silly to think Uber is going anywhere


Uber and ride sharing in general will be here for a long long time but some UP posters refuse to see.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber and ride sharing in general will be here for a long long time but some UP posters refuse to see.


you mean taxi driving. yes, the taxi industry has been around for a long time and will continue to exist. Are you still part of the naive group that thinks "rideshare" is different from "taxi"?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> you mean taxi driving. yes, the taxi industry has been around for a long time and will continue to exist. Are you still part of the naive group that thinks "rideshare" is different from "taxi"?


When uber/lyft top lobbying it's very possible that taxi laws will get applied to uber/lyft than it's game over.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Think WebVan.

Amazon, Twitter,Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, and other great successful companies in this area still have their core founders. Those that have bounced theirs typically don't become massive successes as the replacement management is only in it for the stock transaction and they'll move on after their work is done.

Think of this, Uber's technology is failing and once they go public all the tech folks are going to disappear.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> you mean taxi driving. yes, the taxi industry has been around for a long time and will continue to exist. Are you still part of the naive group that thinks "rideshare" is different from "taxi"?


Rideshare is actually very different from most taxis according to my passengers. If you're a driver just ask your riders.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Rideshare is actually very different from most taxis according to my passengers. If you're a driver just ask your riders.


Most of my passengers complain about the low quality x cars/drivers


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Most of my passengers complain about the low quality x cars/drivers


Well if the pax would tip, they'll get 
higher quality of drivers & cars


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Most of my passengers complain about the low quality x cars/drivers


Maybe it's regional. I have riders who say they love Uber. You will rarely hear that about taxis.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Strange... i see them as the next Enron...


Except Enron actually succeeded for decades before imploding.



cangold said:


> Well if the pax would tip, they'll get
> higher quality of drivers & cars


No, they only get that by paying a higher rate and excluding the crap vehicles.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Many UP members here and in other threads, assert that Uber is crippled with debt, loosing money and other things about Uber’s finances.
I’m wondering where these UP members find uber financial statements to make these allegations.

Uber is a privately owned company fir now, so their financial statements stay in their board room.

If someone had more info on these statements please post it here. Only facts please , no more “I says he says”.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

What product does Uber produce? What assets does it have? They have an app, and code. They have a near identical competitor with the same technology. 

Lyft and Uber can be replaced instantly by any other company. Uninstalling and installing a new app takes seconds and no effort or investment from pax. Any new company offering to pay more will be instantly accepted by drivers. 

The only thing Uber has going for it is brand recognition. It's instantly replaceable.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


I read a few years back that with the block chain technology that digital payments could possibly be the demise in tandem with open source movement.


everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


I think the biggest danger to Uber is the open software movement and the block chain. Some young millennial is sitting in his basement right now figuring out a way to disinter-mediate Uber, as we know it, out of existence.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

“Blockchain” is just this moments “3d printing”. Hyped up nonsense


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> Many UP members here and in other threads, assert that Uber is crippled with debt, loosing money and other things about Uber's finances.
> I'm wondering where these UP members find uber financial statements to make these allegations.
> 
> Uber is a privately owned company fir now, so their financial statements stay in their board room.
> ...


Even a privately held company has to release quarterly numbers. They are pretty IPO and would not be allowed to go IPO otherwise. All posts about 3 billion losses per year are based on quarterly numbers Uber published.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karl Marx said:


> I read a few years back that with the block chain technology that digital payments could possibly be the demise in tandem with open source movement.
> 
> I think the biggest danger to Uber is the open software movement and the block chain. Some young millennial is sitting in his basement right now figuring out a way to disinter-mediate Uber, as we know it, out of existence.


Nope.. almost none of Uber's drivers have commercial insurance. (Baring NYC)

Technologically yes your correct, in practice no..


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My income is returning.
> What does that mean?
> It means older pax are returning to taxis.
> They've had enough of the bullshit and bad press.


Same thing here, I'm doing very well with my growing "towncar taxi" business. Just scored a corp account, major transportation company needing drivers for their employees, they were using uber/lyft, but have stopped due to recent court case that ruled that uber is not a common carrier. Check out the workmans comp rules when traveling on business away from home, must use common carrier to be covered. ( Taxi, Limo, Bus, ect, but not uber/lyft)


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Even a privately held company has to release quarterly numbers. They are pretty IPO and would not be allowed to go IPO otherwise. All posts about 3 billion losses per year are based on quarterly numbers Uber published.


Any link?
Thanks


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Even a privately held company has to release quarterly numbers. They are pretty IPO and would not be allowed to go IPO otherwise. All posts about 3 billion losses per year are based on quarterly numbers Uber published.


But the numbers are much more easily manipulated by a privately held company, to be sure.



kcdrvr15 said:


> Same thing here, I'm doing very well with my growing "towncar taxi" business. Just scored a corp account, major transportation company needing drivers for their employees, they were using uber/lyft, but have stopped due to recent court case that ruled that uber is not a common carrier. Check out the workmans comp rules when traveling on business away from home, must use common carrier to be covered. ( Taxi, Limo, Bus, ect, but not uber/lyft)


That is actually a significant hit to rideshare.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> Any link?
> Thanks


https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/15/uber-reports-404-million-in-losses-up-32-percent-from-q1/


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/15/uber-reports-404-million-in-losses-up-32-percent-from-q1/


Thanks, very informative.

My guess is that Uber is following Amazon's path on this particular matter. They invest more than they gain to expand. of course, some may see this as a stopper to buy Uber shares during/after the IPO and with good reason. After all its the bottom line that matters to investors. Right? Well not all the time and in this high tech industry its more the future expectations that matter. Again, see Amazon.
I'm a buyer after the IPO dust settles.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> Any link?
> Thanks


Old but correct. Consistently 3 billion per year. Google is your friend.
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/21/u...hit-3-billion-in-2016-despite-revenue-growth/


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

henrygates said:


> What product does Uber produce? What assets does it have? They have an app, and code. They have a near identical competitor with the same technology.
> 
> Lyft and Uber can be replaced instantly by any other company. Uninstalling and installing a new app takes seconds and no effort or investment from pax. Any new company offering to pay more will be instantly accepted by drivers.
> 
> The only thing Uber has going for it is brand recognition. It's instantly replaceable.


Bingo.

They could flat out drop the bus crowd i.e. X platform & be profitable from day 1.

Anyone dumb enough to go after the X/pool crowd will go broke.



heynow321 said:


> "Blockchain" is just this moments "3d printing". Hyped up nonsense


3D printing will be around for a while {centuries} & will get bigger. Costs need to come down & tech needs to get better. 10 years from now, it should be more viable.

Just from a shipping logistics standpoint. If you can ship the plastic in solid bulk instead of space volume consuming vases, doo-dads from half way across the world.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

henrygates said:


> What product does Uber produce? What assets does it have? They have an app, and code. They have a near identical competitor with the same technology.
> 
> Lyft and Uber can be replaced instantly by any other company. Uninstalling and installing a new app takes seconds and no effort or investment from pax. Any new company offering to pay more will be instantly accepted by drivers.
> 
> The only thing Uber has going for it is brand recognition. It's instantly replaceable.


What product does amazon produce , eBay, Facebook etc. Etc.
Actually production is a "liability " in the books of a company. It costs a lot of money in assets and manpower.

Also,
Creating the code that runs behind our Uber/Lyft app is not that easy to reproduce. It costs billions and this is where the wide moat of uber is.
Same goes for brand recognition. Not that easy to introduced in the market place and to be replaced


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> What product does amazon produce , eBay, Facebook etc. Etc.
> Actually production is a "liability " in the books of a company. It costs a lot of money in assets and manpower.
> 
> Also,
> ...


Amazon makes their money selling "other" people's stuff (meaning eBay style selling)...for now

Although I will say that they make some pretty awesome sheets...I think that's the only amazon product I have seen, a side from the dot and kindle

Amazon basics is logo, so I guess that is their brand

Uber is a verb now, a cab is disgusting, nobody wants a second hand company with "maybe the same tech" to do the service, they just want a "Uber" or "Lyft" in 2 minutes, just sayin. Think like a pax.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> What product does amazon produce , eBay, Facebook etc. Etc.
> Actually production is a "liability " in the books of a company. It costs a lot of money in assets and manpower.
> 
> Also,
> ...


Coming from the world of branding when it was at its' peak I can say from experience that branding is a powerful tool except for when it comes to services. I actaully never really cared if I took an Airlift, Aeroport or Airport Limo to the airport, as long as I arrived alive and the the AC in the car worked. Uber has to move its' IPO very fast now, they've been delayed by the scandals and the mismanagement that has allowed competitors to move into what could be an even more competitive service. People only care about getting from A to B when they use Uber X. I have a hunch that we'll see the driver segment morph into different services that specialize in special needs. As an example perhaps someone doing a lengthy trip with someone who is a history scholar or maybe someone like a retired chemist or a comedian.

The open source movement is still a dream in ride-share but it will tackle these issue and opportunities.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> What product does amazon produce , eBay, Facebook etc. Etc.
> Actually production is a "liability " in the books of a company. It costs a lot of money in assets and manpower.
> 
> Also,
> ...


The branding is the only thing they have that cannot be outright duplicated. Once a code has been devised, the simple act of it existing and working means someone else can also do it, probably better and faster as well. All of their data on riders and drivers and the activities of said people is actually on google maps and waze. And Google is a company that IS smart enough to pull that data out and use/sell it correctly. Unlike UBER, who can only seem to apply first year psychology on tricking new drivers into giving up their cars for free.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> The branding is the only thing they have that cannot be outright duplicated. Once a code has been devised, the simple act of it existing and working means someone else can also do it, probably better and faster as well.


Not sure about the code duplicate. Intellectual rights etc. I'm sure they have solid protection in place to avoid code theft.
Seems logical to me


----------



## antonfilip (Mar 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Strange... i see them as the next Enron...


I see them as the next AOL.......


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> Not sure about the code duplicate. Intellectual rights etc. I'm sure they have solid protection in place to avoid code theft.
> Seems logical to me


There Is More Than One Way to Do It.

Also, according to the guys who continually hack the app to get info they shouldn't have, the coding in the app is terrible so no one would want to steal their actual code anyways. Thus the "better" and "faster" caveats in my statement.

Also, UBER didn't invent rideshare so they can't patent it.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

somedriverguy said:


> Except Enron actually succeeded for decades before imploding.


Sort of like Soviet Russia.

Enron was founded in 1985 as a merger between Houston Natural Gas and InterNorth, both relatively small regional companies. Its was bankrupted on December 2, 2001.

If you are aware of its procedures and practices, its ethics and ideals during that 16 year time frame, I don't think you would call it a success.

Certainly not for its displaced employees, most of whom had their retirement funds tied up in that house of cards, certainly not for the state of California and its citizens who were screwed over big time with blackouts and energy supply stand over tactics by Enron, and certainly not for stockholders - both mum and dad and corporate, who were absolutely shafted by Enron, courtesy of Kenneth Lay and Jeffrey Skilling and their coterie.

Considering Skilling was handed a 14 year prison sentence for his part in the 'Enron scandal', (Lay conveniently had a heart attack and died) and the scandal also affected the greater business world by causing the dissolution of the Arthur Andersen accounting firm (Enron's auditors), not to mention that the scandal also brought into question the accounting practices and activities of many corporations in the United States and was a factor in the enactment of the Sarbanes-Oxley Act of 2002, I don't really believe Enron could be held up as an example of corporate success.

But then maybe I'm wrong. I suppose some might say Nazi Germany was a huge 'success' for a number of years.

.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Sort of like Soviet Russia.
> 
> Enron was founded in 1985 as a merger between Houston Natural Gas and InterNorth, both relatively small regional companies. Its was bankrupted on December 2, 2001.
> 
> ...


That's deep


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> There Is More Than One Way to Do It.
> 
> Also, UBER didn't invent rideshare so they can't patent it.


No one said they patented ridesharing

My guess is that Uber has a ton of patents on their code for protection and barrier to entry


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> No one said they patented ridesharing
> 
> My guess is that Uber has a ton of patents on their code for protection and barrier to entry


Their faulty, terrible code that no one wants to steal is patented, yes.

Excellent that you edited that point out of my response in the first place.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Their faulty, terrible code that no one wants to steal is patented, yes.
> 
> Excellent that you edited that point out of my response in the first place.


Didn't edit anything out of your post. Just quoted pertinent part of it

And their code is just genius fir those who understand a bit. I don't think you belong to this category


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> Didn't edit anything out of your post. Just quoted pertinent part of it
> 
> And their code is just genius fir those who understand a bit. I don't think you belong to this category


You didn't edit, you just chose not to include the parts you didn't agree with that went against you argument.

When you take out parts of someone else's speech or writing, that's called editing.

Are there any other words or phrases in common usage you are having trouble with? We love helping people come to grips with reality.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> You didn't edit, you just chose not to include the parts you didn't agree with that went against you argument.
> 
> When you take out parts of someone else's speech or writing, that's called editing.
> 
> Are there any other words or phrases in common usage you are having trouble with? We love helping people come to grips with reality.


Fair point.
So here is your entire message.



somedriverguy said:


> There Is More Than One Way to Do It.
> 
> Also, according to the guys who continually hack the app to get info they shouldn't have, the coding in the app is terrible so no one would want to steal their actual code anyways. Thus the "better" and "faster" caveats in my statement.
> 
> Also, UBER didn't invent rideshare so they can't patent it.


So,
what I was saying is that Uber's code is genius and it works. Does it work 100%? No.
are there bugs in there? Yes.
Are they working to remove them? My guess is Yes they are.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> what I was saying is that Uber's code is genius and it works. Does it work 100%? No.
> are there bugs in there? Yes.
> Are they working to remove them? My guess is Yes they are.


Uber's software is many things but "genius" is a word few would use. Heck, the whole rideshare idea is not even an original one on their part. Their big riddled mess of an app is nothing special and your assertion that it takes billions of dollars to reproduce is simply false. Look at all the fly-by-night options that popped up in Austin during Uber and Lyft's exile.

Your other point earlier about branding is well taken though. It is fascinating, to me anyway, how certain brands and companies rise and fall and all the factors that go into it. What I hear from pax all the time is they like the simplicity and do not want a bunch of apps just to find a ride. Having even *2* for some people is 1 too much believe it or not.

To take it back to the OP, there was a time when Yahoo was *the* go-to search engine. Facebook used to be cool but now talk to any kid who can't legally drink yet and they likely don't even use it. Uber's time is coming. The only real question is when. Some people on here think sooner rather than later due to horrible mismanagement and hubris but only time will tell.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

And there's the One Big Thing nobody realizes, but will. 
Everything Uber does can be replaced by automated technologies. Transactions can be managed by blockchain 'smart contract' solutions. 

The only reason we know this to be true is, it's already being done in Austin, and it's working.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cape67 said:


> And there's the One Big Thing nobody realizes, but will.
> Everything Uber does can be replaced by automated technologies. Transactions can be managed by blockchain 'smart contract' solutions.
> 
> The only reason we know this to be true is, it's already being done in Austin, and it's working.


What rideshare company in Austin is using blockchain?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

everythingsuber said:


> Vanity Fair was once an avid supporter of Uber. Seems to have changed its views over recent months and it's articles tend to be a little more questioning on Ubers future.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/10/uber-the-next-amazon-but-others-see-the-next-yahoo/amp
> 
> "Uber is a debt-crippled mirage of a company, worth nothing," the writer *Julian Gough* posited on Twitter. "Its backers want to get their money out before the onrushing financial crash makes that impossible. Do not buy shares." Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


I just might purchase a taxi medallion, they are super cheap now in my city. At it's peak, they were over $100k Who knows, they might go back up if Uber folds. If they do, what about Lyft, are they hurting, too?


----------



## goodmania (Mar 3, 2018)

uber can go out of business like yahoo in the future but the reason yahoo was out of business is because there was a better competitor, google. uber system is very good, so the system will be rooted in the society eventually.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stav53 said:


> Not sure about the code duplicate. Intellectual rights etc. I'm sure they have solid protection in place to avoid code theft.
> Seems logical to me


There was app based dispatching of cars for hire before uber/lyft.

The fact that there is 2 virtually identical companies doing virtually the same thing (uber X, XL, POOL, Select) (Lyft, XL, line, Premier) is a fact that they COULD NOT copyright enough to prevent a competitor from doing the exact same thing.

The truth is a competitor could *in theory* jump in at any time and take 1/3 of the market very easily, there's nothing stopping a competitor from jumping in if they come in with lower rates.

nothing at all is stopping a third or even 10 more companies from popping up.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There was app based dispatching of cars for hire before uber/lyft.
> 
> The fact that there is 2 virtually identical companies doing virtually the same thing (uber X, XL, POOL, Select) (Lyft, XL, line, Premier) is a fact that they COULD NOT copyright enough to prevent a competitor from doing the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


Prolly will happen...butt...

Hard to find investors with...

A couple billion dollars laying around..8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Fully agree with rakos.
The rudesharing market is currently saturated. No reason to have another Uber/Lyft duplicate.
They need money to do that. A lot of money. And no reasonable investor out there is willing to invest on a “ me too” company.
Uber and Lyft are here to stay but they may evolve with time. We already see Uber investing on other markets like freight and such


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Gough predicts that rather than dance in a rain cloud of billions, "Uber will go bankrupt within three years."


I'm flabbergasted Uber hasn't gone ****-up already! Who on earth is still shoveling money down this bottomless pit of a company?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> he did not care for the old rules and regulations and just went out to do what he wanted to do


Your doctor may wish to call that Psychopathia.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Goatsheep said:


> Uber going bankrupt?? Never, as long as slave ants chasing base pings on weekend nights.


slaves ants chasing base pings will do nothing. It doesn't matter how many slave ants they have if they are subsidizing every single ride.

The investors are pushing to go IPO so they can get their money and bail. I don't see how they'll make it whether they go public or not


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> slaves ants chasing base pings will do nothing. It doesn't matter how many slave ants they have if they are subsidizing every single ride.
> 
> The investors are pushing to go IPO so they can get their money and bail. I don't see how they'll make it whether they go public or not


But they're not subsidizing every single ride. If you're a driver take a look at the breakdown. Uber takes a big chunk of many rides. Uber does subsidize pool which is crazy in my opinion.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> But they're not subsidizing every single ride. If you're a driver take a look at the breakdown. Uber takes a big chunk of many rides. Uber does subsidize pool which is crazy in my opinion.


 well first of all, I sure as hell don't believe the numbers they are revealing to us in the app. They are master manipulators. Nothing is as it appears. Just because they're "making money" on rides doesn't mean they're making money . By the time they pay all of the employees at corporate and Greenlight hubs, phone support, their IT developers, lawyers, and settlements, they are not making money. Yet the one group of people who is bringing them in money, they continue this shit on. How about they cut phone support, or these I.T. developers that they pay top dollars to "redesign" an app they didn't need redesigned. After speaking with phone support for ungodly hours this week, Uber should just point blank cut phone support instead of our rates. I mean we are why they are in business. Paying phone support is literally throwing money down the drain. They are absolutely pointless and do not do a damn thing. Literally, not a damn thing. I don't think I've ever had anything resolved from them. The quality of drivers is going to continue to go down and they're going to continue to have the same problems if not worse. Their priorities are absolutely completely backwards. There's no respect on any level between Uber and the drivers, the drivers and the passengers, and the passenger and Uber none anywhere in the combination and when there's no respect it's not good. That's when you get all of shenanigans that are happening. The investors want out I guarantee it. they are the ones pushing to go public. I don't think there's any way in hell that's going to go well but that's the investors only hope of getting out of this without losing their ass. Dara was brought in because he has a better face for the company and they were hoping he would be able to hold things over until they went public. Nothing in that company has changed. it's all BS to please the public and Media. They were counting on autonomous cars being further along. everything else was just a big old patch holding things together and now that autonomous cars aren't quite going the way they thought they got themselves in a dilemma. A big dilemma.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> well first of all, I sure as hell don't believe the numbers they are revealing to us in the app. They are master manipulators. Nothing is as it appears. Just because they're "making money" on rides doesn't mean they're making money . By the time they pay all of the employees at corporate and Greenlight hubs, phone support, their IT developers, lawyers, and settlements, they are not making money. Yet the one group of people who is bringing them in money, they continue this shit on. How about they cut phone support, or these I.T. developers that they pay top dollars to "redesign" an app they didn't need redesigned. After speaking with phone support for ungodly hours this week, Uber should just point blank cut phone support instead of our rates. I mean we are why they are in business. Paying phone support is literally throwing money down the drain. They are absolutely pointless and do not do a damn thing. Literally, not a damn thing. I don't think I've ever had anything resolved from them. The quality of drivers is going to continue to go down and they're going to continue to have the same problems if not worse. Their priorities are absolutely completely backwards. There's no respect on any level between Uber and the drivers, the drivers and the passengers, and the passenger and Uber none anywhere in the combination and when there's no respect it's not good. That's when you get all of shenanigans that are happening. The investors want out I guarantee it. they are the ones pushing to go public. I don't think there's any way in hell that's going to go well but that's the investors only hope of getting out of this without losing their ass. Dara was brought in because he has a better face for the company and they were hoping he would be able to hold things over until they went public. Nothing in that company has changed. it's all BS to please the public and Media. They were counting on autonomous cars being further along. everything else was just a big old patch holding things together and now that autonomous cars aren't quite going the way they thought they got themselves in a dilemma. A big dilemma.


Correct.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> well first of all, I sure as hell don't believe the numbers they are revealing to us in the app. They are master manipulators. Nothing is as it appears. Just because they're "making money" on rides doesn't mean they're making money . By the time they pay all of the employees at corporate and Greenlight hubs, phone support, their IT developers, lawyers, and settlements, they are not making money. Yet the one group of people who is bringing them in money, they continue this shit on. How about they cut phone support, or these I.T. developers that they pay top dollars to "redesign" an app they didn't need redesigned. After speaking with phone support for ungodly hours this week, Uber should just point blank cut phone support instead of our rates. I mean we are why they are in business. Paying phone support is literally throwing money down the drain. They are absolutely pointless and do not do a damn thing. Literally, not a damn thing. I don't think I've ever had anything resolved from them. The quality of drivers is going to continue to go down and they're going to continue to have the same problems if not worse. Their priorities are absolutely completely backwards. There's no respect on any level between Uber and the drivers, the drivers and the passengers, and the passenger and Uber none anywhere in the combination and when there's no respect it's not good. That's when you get all of shenanigans that are happening. The investors want out I guarantee it. they are the ones pushing to go public. I don't think there's any way in hell that's going to go well but that's the investors only hope of getting out of this without losing their ass. Dara was brought in because he has a better face for the company and they were hoping he would be able to hold things over until they went public. Nothing in that company has changed. it's all BS to please the public and Media. They were counting on autonomous cars being further along. everything else was just a big old patch holding things together and now that autonomous cars aren't quite going the way they thought they got themselves in a dilemma. A big dilemma.


That pretty much sums it up...yep...

And the ants still keep coming...8>





Rakos


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Most of my passengers complain about the low quality x cars/drivers


They get what they pay for. At Uber's rates, they should be happy if the car has four wheels and a seat. You can't get a Cadillac for the price of a Chevy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> well first of all, I sure as hell don't believe the numbers they are revealing to us in the app. They are master manipulators. Nothing is as it appears. Just because they're "making money" on rides doesn't mean they're making money . By the time they pay all of the employees at corporate and Greenlight hubs, phone support, their IT developers, lawyers, and settlements, they are not making money. Yet the one group of people who is bringing them in money, they continue this shit on. How about they cut phone support, or these I.T. developers that they pay top dollars to "redesign" an app they didn't need redesigned. After speaking with phone support for ungodly hours this week, Uber should just point blank cut phone support instead of our rates. I mean we are why they are in business. Paying phone support is literally throwing money down the drain. They are absolutely pointless and do not do a damn thing. Literally, not a damn thing. I don't think I've ever had anything resolved from them. The quality of drivers is going to continue to go down and they're going to continue to have the same problems if not worse. Their priorities are absolutely completely backwards. There's no respect on any level between Uber and the drivers, the drivers and the passengers, and the passenger and Uber none anywhere in the combination and when there's no respect it's not good. That's when you get all of shenanigans that are happening. The investors want out I guarantee it. they are the ones pushing to go public. I don't think there's any way in hell that's going to go well but that's the investors only hope of getting out of this without losing their ass. Dara was brought in because he has a better face for the company and they were hoping he would be able to hold things over until they went public. Nothing in that company has changed. it's all BS to please the public and Media. They were counting on autonomous cars being further along. everything else was just a big old patch holding things together and now that autonomous cars aren't quite going the way they thought they got themselves in a dilemma. A big dilemma.


Lots of words and opinions but not much meat. You claimed Uber is losing money on every ride. That's clearly not the case in the US so you tried to change the subject. Obviously they are losing money as a company right now for a variety of reasons but the sky is not falling. These predictions of doom and gloom for Uber are based on hate of Uber instead of looking at the facts of a massive customer base and strong revenue growth. Growth seems to be slowing recently but Dara is a real manager instead of TK's frat boy style of running a company.

Are they perfect? No!! Will they be around for a long time? Most likely.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oy freaking vey


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber is the next Enron. If Uber were Amazon, Travis would not have sold 1.3 billion worth of private stock that could have been worth 1.3 trillion in 20 years. Oh an he wanted to sell more but no one wanted to buy more,


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Lots of words and opinions but not much meat. You claimed Uber is losing money on every ride. That's clearly not the case in the US so you tried to change the subject. Obviously they are losing money as a company right now for a variety of reasons but the sky is not falling. These predictions of doom and gloom for Uber are based on hate of Uber instead of looking at the facts of a massive customer base and strong revenue growth. Growth seems to be slowing recently but Dara is a real manager instead of TK's frat boy style of running a company.
> 
> Are they perfect? No!! Will they be around for a long time? Most likely.


Exactly right.

Ppl here are confusing drivers pay, driving conditions, PAX quality and other intangible factors and the overall performance of Uber as a company worldwide. Many threads in this forum address this issue and we hear many point of views from contributors in here.
The fact remains that Uber is here to stay for the long run even if they dont show profit yet cuz they invest most of their money to new businesses and software improvements. Just like Amazon in the beginning.

get used to it and stop whining.
You dont like it? Just dont buy shares during/after the IPO or just dont drive.
Walmart is hiring...



Lee239 said:


> Uber is the next Enron. If Uber were Amazon, Travis would not have sold 1.3 billion worth of private stock that could have been worth 1.3 trillion in 20 years. Oh an he wanted to sell more but no one wanted to buy more,


You're comparing apple to oranges.
Enron was not in the same business sector, enron didn't have the same business model etc. etc.

Also,
There are many reasons why an ex CEO sells shares. Some of these reasons can be legal issues, dictated by the SEC or other supervisory bodies in the US.

Stop the hype.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> Ppl here are confusing drivers pay, driving conditions, PAX quality and other intangible factors and the overall performance of Uber as a company worldwide. Many threads in this forum address this issue and we hear many point of views from contributors in here.
> The fact remains that Uber is here to stay for the long run even if they dont show profit yet cuz they invest most of their money to new businesses and software improvements. Just like Amazon in the beginning.
> ...


Amazon is a different sector than Uber so comparing the is apples to oranges too.

all these new Uber supporters here are suspect. Touting how great they are and how valuable they are when the drivers know the truth.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Amazon is a different sector than Uber so comparing the is apples to oranges too.
> 
> all these new Uber supporters here are suspect. Touting how great they are and how valuable they are when the drivers know the truth.


amazon is in a different sector that's true.
Amazon's business model, at least in the beginning, was the same as Uber's. Own nothing (close to nothing to be exact) and sell everything you can to make money.
Uber owns nothing. Nada, no assets. and they make their money by cashing in from us, drivers.

Not too complicated to understand, not rocket science.

As for the "Uber supporters" that you are so quick to point fingers at, well ..... I like the company as an investment vehicle when they come public. Nothing wrong with that.
Do I like their business model? Yes I do.
Do I like the way they pay us and sometimes treat us? No.
Do I still drive for them? Yes I do.
Why do I still drive for Uber? My business and not yours.

Nothing suspect about it.
And oh .... I'm not "new in here".

Chill


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> amazon is in a different sector that's true.
> Amazon's business model, at least in the beginning, was the same as Uber's. Own nothing (close to nothing to be exact) and sell everything you can to make money.
> Uber owns nothing. Nada, no assets. and they make their money by cashing in from us, drivers.
> 
> ...


Good use the few cents a mile you make and invest it all to make Dana much richer. 
Amazon sold books in the beginning that they owned.
Amazon had unlimited room for expansion. Uber is at it's height. Cutting driver rates and charging customers more and keeping the difference. Uber can not expand at least not in their biggest market which is the US, they are already everywhere.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amazon also spends its money investing in infrastructure.

If Uber had 1.5 billion in losses for a year after buying 1.5 billion worth of cars it would be amazon.

Uber’s investments are out the window shortly after they spend it.

A $500 hiring bonus for a driver who stays less than 1 year and never goes past part time status?

Yeah that’s money well spent alright.,.


Now amazon building a warehouse that will last them 40+ years....

Completely different, much longer return per dollar.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

omg stop making that @@@@@@ed comparison between a retail operation and taxi company. amzn's cost per book sold was steadily DECREASING as they grew. this was an efficiency gain from scales of economy. boobers losses have only grown since inception. Do you see and understand the difference?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Amazon also spends its money investing in infrastructure.
> 
> If Uber had 1.5 billion in losses for a year after buying 1.5 billion worth of cars it would be amazon.
> 
> ...


If Uber can't make a profit from just running an app and using people's cars, labor, gas and maintenance and keeping $2 or more of every ride that is not shared and keeping at least 25% to over 50% of most other rides than they can't succeed.

Also Amazon has grown so much they are building a second headquarters.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> omg stop making that @@@@@@ed comparison between a retail operation and taxi company. amzn's cost per book sold was steadily DECREASING as they grew. this was an efficiency gain from scales of economy. boobers losses have only grown since inception. Do you see and understand the difference?


We dont make a comparison of the 2 companies per se. we make a comparison of 2 business models. Read all the above posts. Two start ups that they owned nothing or close to nothing and they successfully implement their business model.



heynow321 said:


> boobers losses have only grown since inception.


Not true they fluctuate during the years since Uber inception in 2009. This depends on their acquisitions in new companies wordwide, $ paid to settle lawsuits etc. Get your facts straight. Verify your info before posting.

Also,
Amazon was selling books in the beginning but they didnt own these books. In other words they didnt pay a cent before the book was sold.
They did and do have warehouses though same way Uber owns their software.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What amazon spends millions on...









What uber spends money on..










I'm serious here... $1 for $1 what's a better long term investment?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> We dont make a comparison of the 2 companies per se. we make a comparison of 2 business models. Read all the above posts. Two start ups that they owned nothing or close to nothing and they successfully implement their business model.
> 
> Not true they fluctuate during the years since Uber inception in 2009. This depends on their acquisitions in new companies wordwide, $ paid to settle lawsuits etc. Get your facts straight. Verify your info before posting.
> 
> ...












comparing a retailer and a taxi company is the height of stupidity. stop doing it. amzn's losses were b/c they were reinvesting back into the business and building out their distribution network which later caused economies of scale. Boober has nothing like amzn does. again, stop comparing them. they are two entirely different models in entirely different businesses.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What amazon spends millions on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well yeah but they are buying customer loyalty! oh wait.....

https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/31/uberpool-sf-buzzfeed-documents-burn-rate/

To get people interested in the feature, *Uber poured money into Pool, deeply subsidizing the cost of the shared rides to drum up interest. Interest went up*: By the week of January 5, almost 42,000 riders used Pool and nearly 25 percent of those were matched with an additional rider. On January 19, 2015, the company introduced $5 flat fares to Pool. Interest in Pool doubled and 44 percent of the 125,000 Pool riders were matched with a minion.

By June 2015, the subsidies for its San Francisco Pool project totaled up to $6 million per month, well over $1 million per week in one city alone. "HQ was telling us we could not be burning the amount of money we were," a former employee told BuzzFeed. "We couldn't just give out subsidies that high anymore."

*By late 2015, with the subsidies that attracted riders to UberPool no longer sustainable, 26 percent of riders had left for Lyft. As BuzzFeed reports, Uber even admitted internally in a November presentation that it was "Losing SF."

*
It's almost like boober has NO customer loyalty b/c there is NOTHING special or unique about a boober ride or a gryft ride. consumers will always choose the cheaper option.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh boy ..... I give up.

OK I'm convinced now (sa. Thank you ....! LOL

This thread went too long imo. Nothing more to add here.
Back to the OP questions and citations :
History will tell.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Obviously they are losing money as a company right now for a variety of reasons


Even _you_ have to admit they're losing money. And if they continue running the company this way, they will continue to lose money until all the investor equity is done. After that, you'll see Dara and Uber's lawyers paying a visit to Bankruptcy Court to file Chapter 11 papers.


Stav53 said:


> The fact remains that Uber is here to stay for the long run.


Wrong.

RIDESHARE as a transportation model is here to stay. _That_ genie is not going back in the bottle. The company that started it all: not necessarily.

Social Media is all the rage now. But where is MySpace, the company that started it all? Nuff said.


Stav53 said:


> I give up.


Good.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Lots of words and opinions but not much meat. You claimed Uber is losing money on every ride. That's clearly not the case in the US so you tried to change the subject. Obviously they are losing money as a company right now for a variety of reasons but the sky is not falling. These predictions of doom and gloom for Uber are based on hate of Uber instead of looking at the facts of a massive customer base and strong revenue growth. Growth seems to be slowing recently but Dara is a real manager instead of TK's frat boy style of running a company.
> 
> Are they perfect? No!! Will they be around for a long time? Most likely.


Financial analysts seem to differ. this sums it up perfectly
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/uber-must-raise-fares-and-do-5-more-things-to-survive-2017-06-22

Here's more "meat" for your doubt on subsidizing 
https://www.fastcompany.com/4026256...-billion-per-year-to-subsidize-your-uber-ride
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...as-investors-assess-firms-value-idUSKCN1B3103
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9a3vye/uber-true-cost-uh-oh


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

All of the poster’s concerns are legit. Opinions and projections of passed performance relative to other companies, may differ.
Back to OP question though,
Is Uber amazon or yahoo.

I ‘d say it’s closer to amazon than yahoo.

In the current configuration or another Uber is here to stay just like amazon that most ppl had for bancrupt right after its creation by bezos in 1994.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> All of the poster's concerns are legit. Opinions and projections of passed performance relative to other companies, may differ.
> Back to OP question though,
> Is Uber amazon or yahoo.
> 
> ...


Dead wrong


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> All of the poster's concerns are legit. Opinions and projections of passed performance relative to other companies, may differ.
> Back to OP question though,
> Is Uber amazon or yahoo.
> 
> ...


Yeah right after its creation. Uber on the other hand has been out for 9 years


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If I had an IPO due to launch in less than a year and horrible financials I’d be touting my company as the next Amazon too.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh and another unnecessary thing they could save money on is, their paid evasion training for phone support . How about just go with the honest approach?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Even _you_ have to admit they're losing money. And if they continue running the company this way, they will continue to lose money until all the investor equity is done. After that, you'll see Dara and Uber's lawyers paying a visit to Bankruptcy Court to file Chapter 11 papers.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes. They're losing now. I don't have access to their numbers but I think they could be profitable next year if they would stop subsidizing rides in India and shut down their failed SDC program. And they should stop subsidizing Pool. These three things would make a dramatic difference in their public perception and their bottom line.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Yes. They're losing now. I don't have access to their numbers but I think they could be profitable next year if they would stop subsidizing rides in India and shut down their failed SDC program. And they should stop subsidizing Pool. These three things would make a dramatic difference in their public perception and their bottom line.


they can't stop subsidizing stool.

https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/31/uberpool-sf-buzzfeed-documents-burn-rate/

By late 2015, with the subsidies that attracted riders to UberPool no longer sustainable, 26 percent of riders had left for Lyft. As BuzzFeed reports, Uber even admitted internally in a November presentation that it was "Losing SF."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> they can't stop subsidizing stool.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/31/uberpool-sf-buzzfeed-documents-burn-rate/
> 
> By late 2015, with the subsidies that attracted riders to UberPool no longer sustainable, 26 percent of riders had left for Lyft. As BuzzFeed reports, Uber even admitted internally in a November presentation that it was "Losing SF."


But wouldn't Lyft also be losing money in those riders? Or does Lyft even have an equivalent of Pool?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

goneubering said:


> But wouldn't Lyft also be losing money in those riders? Or does Lyft even have an equivalent of Pool?


From my understanding, Lyft is not making money either but they also don't rely on investors as much as Uber does. Lyft uses a lot of their own money to sink back into marketing, promotions, etc. Whereas Uber uses all investors money. Therefore the value of Lyft is a lot more accurate than Ubers value. For example, the Lyft amp and Uber Beacon. Lyft used their own money putting out those amps. Uber used investors money to put out their beacons


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Lyft share is uber pool equivalent.
I have no idea if they are making or loosing money with that. Some posters here think they do loose money and also some reports too. I have no idea where they get their info but who cares.
Lyft share rides are similar to uber pool for the pax down here in south Florida.
Lyft took some biz from uber cuz their scheduled pickups that works well most of the time


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> But wouldn't Lyft also be losing money in those riders? Or does Lyft even have an equivalent of Pool?


Yes. Gryft also often loses money on unmatched shared rides


----------

